# Teclado e mouse usb travados no login do kde

## martimt

Olá pessoal.

Como consertar este problema. Desde já agradeço

----------

## freebird2

tem alguma mensagem no log ??

se vc apertar control + alt + f2 acontece algo ??

mais detalhes ajudariam mto

Talves, bem talvez isto ajude:

emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

OU

emerge -av xf86-input-evdev 

abs

----------

## miltinho

Ja passei por esse tipo de problema a muito tempo atras, e se tratava de um problema do próprio Xorg, você pode olhar em /var/log/Xorg.0.log para tentar confirmar isso, é claro que você vai precisar iniciar sem o sistema gráfico.

Modernizar os arquivos do Xorg e configurar para usar evdev resolveu no meu caso, mas isso é um tiro no escuro.

Espero que isso ajude a te dar um rumo de por onde procurar.

----------

